Ask HN: Apple workers of HN, do you really use iTunes Sync? - tarikozket
======
benguild
I do. I still sync my music and photos over USB because they're not stored on
the cloud and I don't want to pay to store them there nor have to deal with
migrating them between various apps/services to retain access or risk them
losing data or getting hacked or whatever.

------
0942v8653
[Not an Apple worker, but I use a Mac and an iPhone]

Is there an alternative?

Apple doesn't let you simply add a music file to the Music app (you have to
sync it from an iTunes library on the computer if you want a file in there),
and the Music app, while it is getting worse as time goes on, is something I
have not yet been able to replace.

~~~
extra88
If you purchase music from the iTunes Store, I think it can appear on your iOS
device without involving a desktop/laptop. If you subscribe to iTunes Match,
music added to iTunes on your desktop/laptop will be transferred to Apple's
servers and can then be accessed from iOS devices. Non-music content like
contacts and calendar can sync via iCloud, a number of non-Apple apps can only
sync using iTunes.

I just use iTunes over USB to sync, my wife syncs over WiFi but not very
often.

------
AznHisoka
Periodically like once every 2 months. I still have no idea where iCloud
stores their stuff (most unintuitive application ever)

